# Looks like Dickau is done for season



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Herald



> Backup point guard Dan Dickau suffered a ruptured right Achilles tendon Saturday against the Bulls and is likely done for the season.
> 
> “It’s very disappointing to hear the news on Dan,” Celtics director of basketball operations Danny Ainge said. “He had been working hard and had accepted his role. He has been a very good teammate.”
> 
> Starting point guard Delonte West suffered a mild concussion in Chicago but is likely to play against Golden State tonight.


That's a ***** of an injury.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

And worse, the injury came while dribbling the ball up the court.

Ouch.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Considering the grueling rehab that goes into coming back from a ruptured achilles, and the loss of athletic ability, this is probably a career killer for Dickau.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

So uh. Does this mean Gerald Green can be activated now?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That's not very good news. Poor guy.



Lanteri said:


> So uh. Does this mean Gerald Green can be activated now?


Or Tony Allen.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Not my favorite player, but MAN that one hurts. The rehab is lengthy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's not like the Celtics' production will hurt, but any injury is sad news.

The injury did not look that bad though. Hopefully Delonte comes back.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He was one of my favorite players in the League...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow looks like Orien Greene is the PG, would be Banks but I hope he is heatly enough


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was watching that.It was weird...He was just dribbling up the floor with noone around him,then this happens and they end up carrying him off the court.I thought he was doing a pretty decent job for the Hornets last year,but I haven't followed him lately


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe in respect to Dickau out for the year, Brawny will put his image on their paper towels since they are the sofest ones around.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Herald
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ***** of an injury.


Damn. Poor Dickau


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> this is probably a career killer for Dickau.


What career?

Seriously though, never good to hear about an injury. Hopefully he makes a full recovery.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I can't say im upset, we rarely used him anyways, except for in blow outs. I feel bad for him though.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Even if you didn't like him you can't wish this on anyone. I did like him, don't think he's a good fit in Boston, but he was a team player and a hard working guy. I feel real bad for him....he's got to be really upset. I hope he can make it back to the league someday.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Even if you didn't like him you can't wish this on anyone. I did like him, don't think he's a good fit in Boston, but he was a team player and a hard working guy. I feel real bad for him....he's got to be really upset. I hope he can make it back to the league someday.



Don't worry, he's got another 5 million waiting here in Boston for him.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:



> Don't worry, he's got another 5 million waiting here in Boston for him.


That is true but I wonder if we'll get an injury exception since he's done for the year?


----------

